# P229 .357 Maintenance



## bake8c (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello!

New to the forum, looking for your expert advice. 

I bought a P229 .357 about 5.5 almost 6 years ago. I had planned on taking a safety class, but never got around to it. I practiced taking the gun apart and putting it back together, but that was it. Needless to say the gun has sat in my safe, never used. I've recently decided to take that class and get used to shooting....my question is what, if anything, do I need to do for the gun at this point...I know there's certain Maintenance necessary, hopefully I haven't screwed anything up ignoring it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

All that you should do is a basic field strip and inspect it for any potential damage, problems, etc., maybe a light cleaning and new oil/grease and put it back together. When guns are left put up, there really is nothing to be concerned about. It's good to clean them every so often, but you should be ok.


----------



## bake8c (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks a bunch, I'm relieved to hear that!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

These are really great and well made guns. You should consider also getting a .40 barrel for it as well. Ammunition is a little more plentiful, usually, and sometimes less expensive. I have the P226 in 9mm, but love the 229. Enjoy!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

That is cool. The .357 SIG or .40 S&W barrels can be interchanged on the P229 and the same
magazine can be used for .357 SIG or .40 S&W cartridges.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Strip it, wipe it down, run a patch through the barrel, oil it lightly, and you're ready to let it sit in the closet for another 6 years..


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

P229 in 40 S&W or 357 SIG is an awesome pistol. Congratulations, now go and shoot it, take lots of pictures and post them up here!

P.S. Welcome to the forum!


----------

